

Introducing Gmail Blue | Official Gmail Blog - chewymouse
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2013/03/introducing-gmail-blue.html

======
stevoyoung
...and so it begins.

The problem with these are they are (slightly) amusing for the tech folks but
absolutely confusing for normal people. I played the video and told my wife to
watch to see her reaction. She didn't laugh or smirk, she just said "What the
hell is that" and we back to reading her book.

~~~
xorgar831
Maybe, it has to do with this site being blue: <http://www.outlook.com>

~~~
BruceIV
Well, you can make it other colors too (mine is green, Gmail's spam filter hit
a 10% false positive rate for me, so I switched)

------
martingordon
Nice, but very subtle, dig at Microsoft. For those of you not following,
"Windows Blue" is the codename for the next update to Windows:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_8#Windows_Blue_update>

------
hkmurakami
Blue...

41 Shades of blue [1]

Blue Fav Icon [2]

And most obviously the new OS being developed up the Pacific coast [3]

Anything else?

[1]
[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/01/business/01marissa.html?pa...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/01/business/01marissa.html?pagewanted=3&_r=0)

[2] [http://www.neowin.net/news/noticed-googles-new-favicon-
yet-g...](http://www.neowin.net/news/noticed-googles-new-favicon-yet-google-
goes-all-out-on-blue)

[3] <http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2417055,00.asp>

------
michaelrhansen
So my cable company is Cox and the DVR menu is.. blue.. like everything is
blue (light and dark). In fact it so hard to read from a distance, I am
beginning to wonder if their design team seriously were thinking like this. I
am sure there is a setting that I _may_ be able to adjust, but seriously...

------
obilgic
Are they teasing the new <http://outlook.com> ?

------
tovmeod
Funniest part was saying it took 6 years to develop the technology

------
magnetikonline
One of the better pranks this year from Google - love it.

